

Five things I love about Django. - shabda
http://42topics.com/blog/2008/04/five-things-i-love-about-django/

======
m0nty
I'll tell you what I love about Django: the whole damn framework. It wasn't
that long ago that you had to handle everything yourself, using home-brew
functions and funny little hacks and plenty of local knowledge. Most of a
project was spent writing utility code and trapping errors rather than coding
the requirements themselves. It was mind-numbingly tedious, error-prone work,
and after a few big projects in Perl I'd pretty much decided I didn't want to
do it again. (Even CPAN can only do so much for you.)

Django and similar frameworks are game-changing technologies. Apps can
literally be tackled in 1/10th of the time, they work better and (as the
linked article mentions) you get that incredibly nifty admin interface with
it. Django development could stop right now and I'd still be using it for
years to come.

/evangelise ;)

~~~
rob
I agree. Django's admin app is truly amazing and lets us get up and running
without having to code a whole back-end just to do basic CRUD. Granted, it's
not for _everyone_ , but for the majority of the people it does mostly
everything they need.

Not to mention Django has one of the most thorough documentation I've ever
seen from a framework.

------
marcell
"Documentation is comprehensive, available, and always maintained"

Really? I've found Django's documentation to be ok, but often outdated and
non-comprehensive. The development team is still making changes that break
backwards compatibility (example: the changes to how to enable the admin
interface for a model), and these changes are not always reflected in the
documentation.

Django's as the potential to be a great framework, but it's still very
immature. The fact that large parts of the framework get rewritten makes me
think Django's not ready for someone to be the ranch on.

